# When should I change my pregnat rat to another cage?



## Westcynths (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello!
Two weeks ago I got a new female rat from a pet store. Long story short, two weeks after bringing her home I realized she was (is) pregnat. Judjing from the day I got her, I think she's currently on her 18-19th day of pregnacy.

The thing that's making me more stressed right now is: I don't know when I should transfer her to another cage. I prepared a "nursery" cage with lots of bedding so she can make her nest.

I read that females should be placed in her new cage once her mammary glands are visible but I'm not too sure of that because the sources of the information didn't seem like the best.
So, if you had pregnat rats before I ask you: *when did you decide it was time to transfer the female to her nesting cage?*


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

You can separate her now to have her get used to the new cage.



Westcynths said:


> Two weeks ago I got a new female rat from a pet store. Long story short, two weeks after bringing her home I realized she was (is) pregnat.


This is a common occurrence in pet store bought rats. Ideally you shouldn't buy any animal from a pet store, if you will then never get girls that are mixed with boys and never trust employs to know genders.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I put the pregnant rat in a nursery cage once she's 14 days pregnant. This gives her at least a week to prep a nesting area and get used to her new cage. 
After she gives birth give her broccoli. She's going to lose some blood so the extra iron will be good for her. While she's nursing give her some cashews every now and then, they're good for milk production.


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

I didn't even know my rats was pregnant until the babies came and never had to transfer cages but she was only with one other female - I removed the other female (temporarily when I saw she was "stealing" babes) because I felt like momma needed the bigger cage. I returned her sister when the babes had enough fur for protection and her sister ended up being a fantastic help to momma. I realize this isn't the case with every mischief so really you just need to determine what you think will be best for all rats involved.


----------



## ArkansasNTeddy (May 14, 2021)

I just did this last week. I separated them a few days before.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi there.
We put our pregnant Mum in a nursery cage when we went from suspecting she was pregnant to being 99.9% sure. In other words, she had fur missing around nipples, a VERY large tummy and daily weight gain. From memory I think she had the babies about 3-4 days after that.
And I agree with the cashews. Ours loved them and had good milk supply, although I can't be sure it was the cashews. 
*Edit* I just noticed the original post on here was 6 months ago, so no doubt the babies have well and truly arrived!
Perhaps the comments will help someone else who is in a similar situation.


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

ratbusters said:


> Hi there.
> We put our pregnant Mum in a nursery cage when we went from suspecting she was pregnant to being 99.9% sure. In other words, she had fur missing around nipples, a VERY large tummy and daily weight gain. From memory I think she had the babies about 3-4 days after that.
> And I agree with the cashews. Ours loved them and had good milk supply, although I can't be sure it was the cashews.
> *Edit* I just noticed the original post on here was 6 months ago, so no doubt the babies have well and truly arrived!
> Perhaps the comments will help someone else who is in a similar situation.


I picked up a momma that looked exactly as you described but no babies! I thought she was super pregnant. I hope she's not backed up????


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

The momma i previously described ended up developing a tumor and is still really fat. I'm not sure what the weight problem is. She's not pregnant tho. If anyone can weigh in please do!


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't want to lessen her food source of it's not necessary.


----------

